# Loud Talk & Laughter Banned At a Colorado Retirement Home!!!



## fmdog44 (Jul 16, 2019)

by: NBC
                            Posted: Jul 11, 2019 / 11:56 AM EDT                        / Updated: Jul 11, 2019 / 11:57 AM EDT                          



    AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookShare to TwitterShare to WhatsAppShare to SMSShare to EmailShare to More

LOUISVILLE, CO (KUSA)   Residents at a 55+ living complex in Louisville, Colorado are upset about a new noise ban being enforced.
The ban restricts all loud conversation, laughter and television sound in common areas of the complex.
Some residents are outraged by the ban, but others say they’re sick of the loud noise disrupting their peace.  
The Boulder County Housing & Human Services issued following statement in response to complaints about the new policy:
_“As is the case in any community, there are sometimes challenging conflicts between people, and at these times we have a responsibility to help ensure every Kestrel resident has an equal voice in keeping their community friendly and welcoming.
Recently, Kestrel property management received several complaints from residents about excessive noise from large group gatherings adjacent to other residents’ homes.
The letter from property management reminds all residents to be considerate of their neighbors’ comfort and reinforces that the Community Center is open and available for their use and enjoyment. As always, we are happy to meet with any resident who has questions about this agreement or to help find solutions to conflicts that arise.”_


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2019)

Well, that' a new one on me. Maybe they built the Community Center too close to some residences? 

Maybe it's just an inconsiderate few? What if those people lived elsewhere; they couldn't complain about others during normal hours. I want to be sympathetic to the ones who are bothered, but it's a difficult situation.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

What does it mean to say they are "banned?"  It would have to happen after the fact, so does that mean if someone laughs, or someone complains about them, they are then arrested?  How on earth could this ever be enforced?

All they can really do is ask for friendly cooperation. This could be hard, as many elderly people are hard of hearing, and without realizing it, they do talk on the loud side.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 16, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> ...Maybe they built the Community Center too close to some residences?...



That sounds logical.   My office was across the hall from the break room at one workplace.  Even with the break room door closed and my office door closed, the noise was annoying at breaks and lunch time.  Some people were trying to talk and others were watching TV.  So the TV got turned up louder and the talkers upped their volume, TV went even louder and on and on...  That could be what's happening.   If so, there are volume control mechanisms for televisions or there could be quiet hours set for night, mornings and maybe an afternoon nap quiet time.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 16, 2019)

Keep it Down
Wear Your Hearing Aids


----------



## toffee (Jul 17, 2019)

wow '' are they having late night party's - think like radish rose said maybe to near other peoples homes --
but a tricky situation to say the least -


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2019)

Rose, I think you hit the nail on the head about the community center being too close to the residences.  This complex might investigate soundproofing some of their common areas.  

We have an RV and find that virtually every RV resort has a well-respected (and enforced) "quiet time" from 10:00 pm to 7:00 am.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 17, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Rose, I think you hit the nail on the head about the community center being too close to the residences.  This complex might investigate soundproofing some of their common areas.  We have an RV and find that virtually every RV resort has a well-respected (and enforced) "quiet time" from 10:00 pm to 7:00 am.


We've been camping a couple of times in the last two years, and both times/both places I was pleasantly surprised to see that there were very stringent regulations regarding noise.   I think, like you mentioned @StarSong, the quiet time was from 10pm to 7 am.  Ron and I went for a late night walk down to the lake, when we stayed in a very large campground and though there were still a lot of people up and sitting around their fires or outside, everyone was talking quietly or there was quiet music playing etc.  One guy was even strumming his guitar but doing so quietly.  

It had been 40 years since I'd been camping, and I remembered it being a loud and boisterous time after the sun went down, so I guess it's become much more regulated since that time.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2019)

I like @StarSong's idea about soundproofing.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Old people just  wanna  have fun too...


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2019)

Ronni said:


> We've been camping a couple of times in the last two years, and both times/both places I was pleasantly surprised to see that there were very stringent regulations regarding noise.   I think, like you mentioned @StarSong, the quiet time was from 10pm to 7 am.  Ron and I went for a late night walk down to the lake, when we stayed in a very large campground and though there were still a lot of people up and sitting around their fires or outside, everyone was talking quietly or there was quiet music playing etc.  One guy was even strumming his guitar but doing so quietly.
> 
> It had been 40 years since I'd been camping, and I remembered it being a loud and boisterous time after the sun went down, so I guess it's become much more regulated since that time.



The quiet time makes campgrounds friendly for all ages including families with small children, early to bed and early to rise folks, and young adult partiers (who are free to enjoy themselves as long as they do so quietly).  

Like you, we had a near 40 year intermission in camping and are delighted at how campers and campgrounds have evolved over time.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 17, 2019)

Damn hippies!!


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2019)

omg, i was going to say that i'd never heard older folks being too loud and boisterous before...

until i saw @RadishRose 's post12. that's funny RR


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Lara said:


> omg, i was going to say that i'd never heard older folks being too loud and boisterous before...
> 
> until i saw @RadishRose 's post12. that's funny RR



Heavens @Lara!   ...You should come and visit my Senior Apartment Complex.     The 60-70-80 year olds aren't all sitting around nursing ailments.  Parties and music and various activities are always going on around here at the large Community Center building.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 17, 2019)

Bee Kind
 Bee Quiet!!!


----------



## Trade (Jul 17, 2019)

I like peace and quiet so I would most likely be in support of this.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 17, 2019)

Unfortunately, many Seniors have hearing problems, and talk quite loud, as a result.  One of my Son-in-Laws parents could both use some good hearing aids, but they haven't taken any steps to have their hearing tested.  Being around them, for any length of time, almost requires a set of ear plugs.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2019)

Most people over 60 know they're hearing impaired cuz usually they've been told over and over. They know they're shouting, they know their tv is too loud. Many can't afford decent aids. Many don't give a darn.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 17, 2019)

Folks that wear hearing aids have it difficult in this situation because the hearing aids amplify _all_ the sounds around them.  It is extremely difficult to focus on what you want to hear.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2019)

Manatee said:


> Folks that wear hearing aids have it difficult in this situation because the hearing aids amplify _all_ the sounds around them.  It is extremely difficult to focus on what you want to hear.


Yes, I've read that. It is certainly a problem. It would drive me crazy!


----------

